# Project Cosmos S



## adam99leit (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm gonna be starting a project in the next few days. Ill be taking my new cosmos s (when it arrives today or tomorrow) and ripping it apart and powder coating it. I have a ultra x4 PSU that I'm gonna build all custom cables for. Knowing how i am as soon as i start the build ill change it 100 times before i finish is so stay tuned for pics when the case arrives and i rip it apart to powder coat it 


any ideas welcome (any ideas means any ideas i have just about every tool possible so no limits)


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright i got the case today ripped it all apart here is some pics for you its at the powder coating place right now ill have the case back friday


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks great, subbed!


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

Alright case was finished at the powder coating place today went and picked it up heres some pics of the finish looks amazing i went with a wrinkle black for the inside (gloss shows all finger prints hate it ) this coating looks sweet 

the last pic is a pic of all the parts that have to go back on that case


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Ooh that's a neat finish, a lot different from what you see most of the time. Subscribed!


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

its kinda a cool finish gives it a really strong surface and it looks kinda military i think its kinda sweet 

there is a custom powder coating shop about 2 blocks from my house he has about 1000 diff colors and textures he can do and he stocks them all cost me 50$ to do my case

Edit: anyone interested in powder coating PM me i can get it done really cheap and i can get any color including candy coats (they are a bit more but look sweet)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> its kinda a cool finish gives it a really strong surface and it looks kinda military i think its kinda sweet
> 
> there is a custom powder coating shop about 2 blocks from my house he has about 1000 diff colors and textures he can do and he stocks them all cost me 50$ to do my case
> 
> Edit: anyone interested in powder coating PM me i can get it done really cheap and i can get any color including candy coats (they are a bit more but look sweet)



I'd love to get my chassis powder coated sparkly blue but shipping it to you or anywhere would suck, even if I got it down to a bare skeleton.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

i could get a quote to you if you want you mean like a nice blue with a metal flake ?


----------



## KingPing (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi!!! i also have the cosmos S, . 

The first thing i notice when i finished bulding the pc is that the way the dvd unit looks annoys me, because it ruins completely the front, so i moved the dvd unit a bit backwards into the case and used one of the plastic/metal slots as the front of the dvd unit. I moved the open/close button to the top slot (between the plastic and the metal mesh of one of the front slots, so when pushed gently the slot acts as a button). 

Then i saw that red hrizontal plastic line witch remind me those cylons from battlestar galactica, and moved the dvd activity led behind that plastic, (5 points hold that plastic in its place, removing the middle one allows to put a led there). 

I also didnt like the cable of the 200mm door fan, so i used the plastic frame of the door (from the inside) and glued one cable per frame then used rectangular metal parts (3 in the door and 3 in the case) so when the door is closed it lets the electricity pass(conected the fan directly to the psu not the mobo). Now i can remove the door quickly and safely, and it looks awesome (behind the metal parts in the door and in the case i used transparent vinyl, that way the whole thing wont short circuit!!!)


Some pictures


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

you have a few really great ideas going into your build i like the dvd idea lucky for me since im using so many drive bay items it will match than  the cooler in my case is to big so im going to take and remove the 200 mm and put a side window in and than maybe 1 or 2 side 120mm fans you did a amazing job on your cosmos dude (rip it apart and paint/powder coat the inside you will love it) 


also as a update i started putting it together today and making the inside black totally changes the looks of it it looks amazing 

before the top mesh panel had the silver case in the back ground now that its all black everything looks better together and now when you look at it there is no silver all gun metal and black makes it all match very well


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

i put some of it together here is some pics for you 

i did leave the side panel clips silver because powder coat is thick and the back side one you wont ever see and the other one is hidden by the side panel so i kept them silver so that they still work good and they went back together great so im glad i kept them that way


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks awesome!  
I considered the Cosmos S for my last build, but the price was just too high


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

its a very nice case for the price its very well built and strong what you pay for is what you get and this case is 100% worth the 200$ price tag the side panels alone are really really nice super thick strong and have an amazing finish im really happy with the case


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> its a very nice case for the price its very well built and strong what you pay for is what you get and this case is 100% worth the 200$ price tag the side panels alone are really really nice super thick strong and have an amazing finish im really happy with the case



I only spent about $475 total on my last build, so I couldn't justify a $200 case.  Instead I went with the cheaper Cooler Master RC-690 (which was still a good case for $70)


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah that makes sense i just tend to go all the way on my builds i have a main pc so when i do a build like this its over time and i make it max on everything


----------



## KingPing (Nov 21, 2009)

It will look awesome!!!, lucky me i like alluminium so i wont paint it, if not i would definitely paint the inside black, and maybe the outside too.

i had the rc690, its a very good case, one of the best for that price range, but since i use too many HDs, the case gets too noisy, now i use it in my brothers rig (he refuse to buy his own video card, so he use my rig, the "S" rig). my only complaint about the rc690 is that the HDs retention brackets are not the best if you put all the HDs and 3 or 4 more.

 I agree with adam99leit, the Cosmos S its worth its price, its quiet, it looks awesome, fans everywhere you want, the front panel rocks, plenty of space inside: im talking to you you 5970!!!, i would like to have an eATX mobo, the doors are easy to remove, air filters everywhere, fancy brown bag, etc.

 lucky you it only cost you $200, i had too wait 3 weeks and pay $450 for it in my country (green: goverment F*** Heads, yellow: me)

 Its a case i wont change anytime soon


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

while im going with xfire 5770 for this build and a foxconn p55 all red and black will all match and G.Skill ripjaws 2000mhz 

mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186176

ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231281

vga
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121350


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> while im going with xfire 5770 for this build and a foxconn p55 all red and black will all match and G.Skill ripjaws 2000mhz
> 
> mobo
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186176
> ...


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 21, 2009)

these fans should go great with the build 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103063


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 22, 2009)

KingPing said:


> It will look awesome!!!, lucky me i like alluminium so i wont paint it, if not i would definitely paint the inside black, and maybe the outside too.
> 
> i had the rc690, its a very good case, one of the best for that price range, but since i use too many HDs, the case gets too noisy, now i use it in my brothers rig (he refuse to buy his own video card, so he use my rig, the "S" rig). my only complaint about the rc690 is that the HDs retention brackets are not the best if you put all the HDs and 3 or 4 more.
> 
> ...




the best part is that with this case you can be 100% sure you will have it a long time because just looking at it and picking it up you know its gonna last forever + its just a amazing case 

keeping in mind ive had a antec 1200,HAF922 and 932,ultra full tower,thermaltake armor  there's more lol


----------



## MKmods (Nov 22, 2009)

I am hoping to get my comp powdercoated in the near future (I really just want to try it out to see in person)

Looking good so far.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 22, 2009)

while if your interested i can get it done any color there is all the colors of powder as there is paint so there's no limit just hard to find a custom place to do it since most places do mass production and stranded colors


----------



## MKmods (Nov 22, 2009)

its amazing now a days the choices we have.. Before it was Black,white, red just simple colors.

We have a local co. here in Reno, I just put it off because I normally trash my case after its done and make another. But this last one I will be keeping/refining.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 22, 2009)

ive trashed case after case but im putting a lot into the cosmos so ill end up keeping it


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 23, 2009)

alright here is a update the mobo is ordered should be here some time this week and here are my gpus


----------



## MKmods (Nov 23, 2009)

go batman go!

Ur gonna be pretty happy with those.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 23, 2009)

MKmods said:


> go batman go!



this thing is gonna look perfect i matched every single part every part black and red if the part was not the right color i made it the right color


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 25, 2009)

alright mobo and psu are here and in also there is a shot or 2 of the cable sleeving 

special thanks to MKmods for showing me where to get the sleeving saved me a lot of money


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 25, 2009)

This going to be an awesome case when it's finished. the paint job looks great too, keep up the good work.  My friend and I are going to be starting a Cosmo S build in the next couple weeks! This is very exciting.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 25, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> This going to be an awesome case when it's finished. the paint job looks great too, keep up the good work.  My friend and I are going to be starting a Cosmo S build in the next couple weeks! This is very exciting.



its actually powder coat on the inside and it did turn out great im spending time sleeving all my cables gonna take me a while since i got like 1 hour of free time a day or less depends on if i want sleep since i work 16hours so its going together just taking a bit of time works been making me feel like  lol 

im amazed how well the parts match


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> go batman go!
> 
> Ur gonna be pretty happy with those.



i saw how the 5770 matched your bloodrage perfect and i had to get them i didn't have the money or time to wait for 5850 or 5870 and i wanted the crossfire look its kinda beast looking they perform great for me 

im using them right now in my other p55 rig here is a pic of them


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 25, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> i saw how the 5770 matched your bloodrage perfect and i had to get them i didn't have the money or time to wait for 5850 or 5870 and i wanted the crossfire look its kinda beast looking they perform great for me
> 
> im using them right now in my other p55 rig here is a pic of them



Now that's a proper setup right there, a solid inch and a half between cards. Some mobo manufacturers only give you a centimeter between them. :shadedshu


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 25, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> Now that's a proper setup right there, a solid inch and a half between cards. Some mobo manufacturers only give you a centimeter between them. :shadedshu



 the foxconn only has a 1/8 inch maybe a tiny more but it will look good and when i decide i need to empty my bank acct again ill go liquid on the whole rig


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 26, 2009)

Blast i shoulda got that board. It looks fuckin sweet.


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 26, 2009)

looks even better in person i hate how pictures dont make things look as good as they do in real life because standing in front of this thing is amazing


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 26, 2009)

alright here is another update i have everything else ordered for the build and it should all arrive next week i needed a few more things cant wait for all my fans to arrive and so i can build it up more i ordered all black screws to lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> alright here is another update i have everything else ordered for the build and it should all arrive next week i needed a few more things cant wait for all my fans to arrive and so i can build it up more i ordered all black screws to lol



Pics don't show up?

Regardless, everything else so far looks great!  I feel so ashamed of my computer sitting on the desk without a case now


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 26, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Pics don't show up?
> 
> Regardless, everything else so far looks great!  I feel so ashamed of my computer sitting on the desk without a case now



last pics i posted were of my 5770 in the other p55


----------



## adam99leit (Nov 28, 2009)

Alright here is a nice update mocking it all up put in the 5770 and made the 6 pins and its looking amazing im actually really impressed how well it well works together here is some pics


----------



## adam99leit (Dec 2, 2009)

alright i have not much time lightly but here is the 24pin all done up and im geting there idk why but in pics u can see the color of the wires but in real life u cant i think its the flash or something


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks really good, although I can't say that I like how far the cable management holes are from the mobo on that case. I know you most likely don't want to cut up your new nice case, but I think it'd be nice to cut holes where I outlined them on the pic. Then, your 24-pin and PCIe connectors would have less distance to travel, you could route the front panel connections straight up, and you could route the SATA connections through the hole beside them and have them come out of the already cut one. You could even put some red grommet around the newly cut holes and original holes for extra flare.





Edit: Eh, I don't know if that'd be such a good idea. You'd have no way to secure the PSU cables besides tape or something, with the holes where they're at now you can use the little cable tie places to secure the cables.


----------



## adam99leit (Dec 3, 2009)

i was going to but that i was like while i am spending like days making the cables they are messy/clean give a cook sifi cable everyplace look but still really clean thats why i did not cut holes 

i thought that through a lot before i powder coated it but i did sooo much cable work need to shot off some of it lol

also like i said in person the cables honestly are 100% black so it looks super great i know in the pics color shines through but in real life the are 100% black and look amazing


----------



## adam99leit (Dec 29, 2009)

alright been a while since a update and ive changed things around a bit and ive been all over that why no updates (see if u can find what changed  )  i put in 2 hotswops and dvd rom and drives and finished cables see if u can spot the big difference


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 6, 2010)

alright here is another update 

FINALLY UP AND RUNNING 

switched out some stuff 

traded or sold:
foxconn p55
i5 750
g skill ripjaws

and put in:
asus rampage 2 extreme
i7 920
gskill trident 2000mhz

still need to sleeve the mosfet fan change out cpu cooler (coolermaster 212 was great on i5 not so much on i7) get case fans and sleeve all those to and maybe a fan controller 

FYI im looking for stock coolermaster black fans 120mm this case came with 2 i need 4 more just the standard black 44cmf 120mm they come with the cosmos or 922 and many other CM cases so if any of u have a few laying around ill pick them up if the price is right i can get a 4 pack on the egg for 15+5shipping so if u got some to help me finish up let me know


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 19, 2010)

alright heres a update i finally filled her up with fans and got a nice set of ram 

added 
3 top 120mm fans 
1 back 120mm fan 
1 bottom 120mm fan 
3x2gb of G.Skill Trident 2000mhz 

heres some pics 

only thing left i want a better cpu cooler and maybe some aftermarket vga cooling and more hard drives


----------



## t_ski (Jan 19, 2010)

IIRC EK makes some black and red waterblocks for those vid cards.  Maybe do some watercooling with black tubing?


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 19, 2010)

water cooling is my next big step once i have the cash to put it together how i want thinking about a dual loop with that xspc res with dual pumps one loop cpu and NB and one loop video cards its just i need to save up the case to put it all together heres a list of what ill need 

1: 120.3 rad 
2: xspc dual pump res
3: 2 swiftech mcp355's
4: 2 universal GPU blocks (so i can change them later to diff cards) 
5: black tubing 
6: heatkiller 1366 block
7: 1/2 fittings on all of it 
8: 2 thick single rads for the vga loop 
9: quick disconnects on the vga so i can change them around easy
10: some kind of NB block for the asus rampage 2 extreme 

once i have the $ for all that ill go liquid im gonna go for it when i got the $ to do it all 100% how i want it so i dont have to change it later


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> 2: xspc dual pump res


Someone had one of these in the FS forum, but I can't find it?


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 20, 2010)

ive seen it it has 1 dead pump and 1 good one just dont have the $ for the loop ATM just waiting until i have like 400$ than ill pick it all up at once unless i find some $ all the sudden than ill do it now


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 21, 2010)

A dual loop may be a bit overkill for your setup. The 5770s don't make that much heat and since you would only have 4 blocks two pumps is a bit extreme. 

A decent 120.3 rad and a 120.1 at the back or bottom of the case would be sufficient. 

Just make sure you get thicker rads from EK, Feser, Thermochill or similar. The Swiftech rads would work but the temps would be a bit higher. 

I know that EK and swiftech make single waterblocks that bolt right onto the existing heatsink of the Rampage board you have. 

If it were me I would start with a single loop to see what temps are like and I would decide on a dual loop from there. That way you won't have to fork out as much money in one go to find out that it is a bit overkill. 

Not that there is anything wrong with overkill, its just a big jump to go from no watercooling to a complex dual loop setup.

edit: 

Swiftech NB block:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_241_593&products_id=24408
EK NB block:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_241_589&products_id=24469


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 21, 2010)

this would be my 3rd dual loop ive had a few i5 setups and 775 setups i also build pcs for people sometimes ive setup many loops i thought about your idea first and might still go that way still im undecided because i was going to put the 5770s on universal blocks with quick disconnects because than later if i go to a fermi the loop can handle the larger heat output from them or if i end up going to 5870s the idea was basically to create a loop all alone on gpus that was super easy to change because the cpu loop will always stay the same but i tend to change gpus all the time so the idea of a dual loop was to allow easy expansion including cards with higher heat output also if i want i can just unplug the gpu pump if i dont have a block for my diff card and still use the cpu loop the 2nd loop would basically be a plug and play system that would handle all cards so i never have to worry about what gpu the vga loop can handle it thats my favorite idea BUT thats a very very expensive idea so i might end up a single loop it all depends on if i can come up with the $ for the dual loop i like your idea for the price and i like my idea for easy expansion and no worries knowing the loop can handle anything so in the end its your idea cheaper or my idea future proof ......... but cost 2x more



edit: i do like your NB block idea i will go with that full cover is not worth it its not reusable so im going your way on the NB block


----------



## t_ski (Jan 21, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> this would be my 3rd dual loop ive had a few i5 setups and 775 setups i also build pcs for people sometimes ive setup many loops i thought about your idea first and might still go that way still im undecided because i was going to put the 5770s on universal blocks with quick disconnects because than later if i go to a fermi the loop can handle the larger heat output from them or if i end up going to 5870s the idea was basically to create a loop all alone on gpus that was super easy to change because the cpu loop will always stay the same but i tend to change gpus all the time so the idea of a dual loop was to allow easy expansion including cards with higher heat output also if i want i can just unplug the gpu pump if i dont have a block for my diff card and still use the cpu loop the 2nd loop would basically be a plug and play system that would handle all cards so i never have to worry about what gpu the vga loop can handle it thats my favorite idea BUT thats a very very expensive idea so i might end up a single loop it all depends on if i can come up with the $ for the dual loop i like your idea for the price and i like my idea for easy expansion and no worries knowing the loop can handle anything so in the end its your idea cheaper or my idea future proof ......... but cost 2x more
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i do like your NB block idea i will go with that full cover is not worth it its not reusable so im going your way on the NB block



 punctuation is your friend...


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry to doubt your LC experience 

Just the way you worded it sounded like a first time. 

If you do go Fermi the idea of two 120mm rads may be an issue because those cards are probably going to be pretty hot. I know my 4870s dump mad heat into my MCR320 and the thought of running them on two 120mm rads makes me nervous 

I am pretty sure that cosmos S can be modded to fit a quad rad up top 

Plumbing universal blocks for crossfire is a pain in the butt. For the run from one card to the other it would be a good idea to get some 90 degree elbows otherwise things will get kinky 

Oh and by the way the setup is looking pretty badass.


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 21, 2010)

t_ski said:


> punctuation is your friend...



not after a 18hour work shift 

i would get the thick extreme 120.1 rads or stack a dual rad on top of the triple rad on the top


and thank you i put a lot of work into it to get it looking like this


----------



## adam99leit (Feb 2, 2010)

UPDATE

working on adding a SSD to the build and maybe the cooling upgrade more to come soon


----------



## adam99leit (Feb 26, 2010)

Tuesday my liquid parts come in and ill post pics of the install and temps and such also have a G.Skill falcon 2 ssd going in also


----------

